# Server problem - "freezes"



## Demek (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi,
I have a problem with my serwer:

```
FreeBSD name1 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC  amd64
```
The server periodically (from several days to a month) freezes, i.e. I can log in to the server SSH, however, I can not list directories, files, enter some jails, display services or restart them. Service haproxy works but apache in jail not. No information in logs, disks report that they are ok. All data i have on zroot, sometimes i can enter on jail 2 but i cant enter to jail3... Only restart is helpful - for the next few / several days.

```
pool: base
 state: ONLINE
  scan: resilvered 668K in 0 days 00:00:00 with 0 errors on Tue Nov 19 13:28:22 2019
config:

        NAME            STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        base               ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-0      ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada2p1.eli  ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada3p1.eli  ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-1      ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada4p1.eli  ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada5p1.eli  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors

  pool: zroot
 state: ONLINE
  scan: none requested
config:

        NAME            STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        zroot           ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-0      ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada0p3.eli  ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada1p3.eli  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```

Below is the result from htop when the system hangs 





Disk report:
smartctl -a with grep only on status:

```
/DEV/ADA0 1,9 TB
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
/DEV/ADA1 1,9 TB
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
/DEV/ADA2 240 GB
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
/DEV/ADA3 240 GB
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
/DEV/ADA4 240 GB
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
/DEV/ADA5 240 GB
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
I turned off the swap - nothing worked, I monitor the server on zabbix - no unusual CPU, RAM or network load jumps. 
Any tips on what I can do? I'd rather upgrade as a last resort


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2020)

Please note that FreeBSD 12.0 has been End-of-Life since February  and is not supported any more.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions








						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 10, 2020)

In addition to what SirDice said (which is: you should upgrade) ...



Demek said:


> I can log in to the server SSH, however, I can not list directories, files, enter some jails, display services or restart them. Service haproxy works but apache in jail not. No information in logs, disks report that they are ok.


Typically, inability to list directories and files, and run certain commands, indicate that one of the file systems has hung. That could be due to a bug (dropped lock, stuck process), or because an underlying hardware device has hung. Here's a trick I've used to find hung hard disks: become root (if that's possible), and then use "dd if=/dev/adaxxx of=/dev/null count=100 &", meaning read 100 sectors from the disk. That should finish in less than a second; if it doesn't, you might have found the disk that's the culprit.

Did I mention that I would upgrade?


----------



## Demek (Jun 10, 2020)

I have not noticed ;/ Ok please close, i need upgrade


----------

